# 240sx Vs. Sentre Ge



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay this guy with sentra ge with the 1.6 with ram air and a gredy exaughst and an ebay header wants to race me at the 1/4 track. He also has some nice coilovers and wheels on his car and he thinks that he can take my car. I have a 93' coupe and everything is stock expect the spark plugs there platnums  . So who do you think would win out of the two. I saw a blue 240 at the track yesterday running a 17.1 and thought that was kinda slow for 240's but i dont know. Thanx


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ram air really doesn't have any affect until you get around 100mph, so you can cancel that one out.

If he bought a header off of Ebay, then it probably isn't installed right.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

It runs pretty good so i think the header fits alright. Its like a hotshot or some off brand.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

I love bench racing! Why don't you just go head and race him to see what happens...the worst you can do is blow up your engine and prep yourself for a swap. :thumbdwn: Theres a lot to consider other then HP...track condition? Temp.? Driver skills? Traction issue? if I remember right isn't the KA 240s a 15/16 sec. car stock? Good luck with the race and tell us what happen.


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm that guy he's talking about and the civic that beat him I was able to stay ahead of. I don't know, it's more on driver skill, but no offense Adam I think I could take you. BTW read my sig. 

Truett


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Come to the track and race me during time trials. next highschool drags unless your to good to go to the track.


----------



## QR25JZ (May 2, 2005)

240sxs1377 said:


> Okay this guy with sentra ge with the 1.6 with ram air and a gredy exaughst and an ebay header wants to race me at the 1/4 track. He also has some nice coilovers and wheels on his car and he thinks that he can take my car. I have a 93' coupe and everything is stock expect the spark plugs there platnums  . So who do you think would win out of the two. I saw a blue 240 at the track yesterday running a 17.1 and thought that was kinda slow for 240's but i dont know. Thanx


240 has more trq off the line,he will play catch up the whole way,a 240 with a twn cam are not slow


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Cripple Fight.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

QR25JZ said:


> a 240 with a twn cam are not slow


Relative to what? A pack of hungry tortises?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Seeing as how everyone in this thread is in high school, I think we can take "driver ability" out of the equation.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

lol! :fluffy:


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

You know most other forums that I'm on...you get ban for bench racing....I think you peeps should quit the shit talking and just go to the track and get it over with. Bragging about your car over the net is USELESS! :fluffy:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dudes, my Golf could smoke you all. Literally. You'd be covered in a smoke screen and wouldn't be able to see then I'd drop the hammer and you'd still be sitting there because you didn't see the tree turn green.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

IDreamofDET said:


> You know most other forums that I'm on...you get ban for bench racing....I think you peeps should quit the shit talking and just go to the track and get it over with. Bragging about your car over the net is USELESS! :fluffy:



Well, on this forum, we ban for lack of participation.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Mark said:


> Well, on this forum, we ban for lack of participation.


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

FecalMotorsports said:


> Dudes, my Golf could smoke you all. Literally. You'd be covered in a smoke screen and wouldn't be able to see then I'd drop the hammer and you'd still be sitting there because you didn't see the tree turn green.


Cool, were not talking about you'r Golf, but thanks for telling everyone who doesn't care.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Freak Style said:


> Cool, were not talking about you'r Golf, but thanks for telling everyone who doesn't care.


Hey douchebag, in case you hadn't noticed, this thread had already gone to shit when the originator hit submit, but thanks for your input.


----------

